# My peas sprouted



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I bought 1/2 a bushel of purple hull peas and it's taken about 3 days to get the whole thing shelled. Meanwhile I took a look at them tonight (with plans to can them tomorrow) and some of them have sprouted. 

Can I still can them or is it too late? If it's too late can I blanch and freeze them?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's not too late. Yes, you can freeze them also. You could even dry them. (Shell and spread out in a single layer on some newspaper). Or you could have bean sprouts. Generally, blackeyed peas are used, but purple hulls are about the same thing.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, They are just fine! But try not to tarry too much longer!


----------

